# HDCP 2.2 ISSUES



## jlww68 (Jul 31, 2012)

Anyone having HDCP error message issues with Edge Cable.? Had Bolt for 2 years no problems. Changed out HDMI cables, no fix. Ran directly to TV same problem. Have Panasonic 65VT50 plasma. Denon 4500. Blue Jeans Belden HDMI cable all measure 4'. Tivo states bad HDMI port.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Bummer!

What happens if you force the TiVo to a lower resolution?

1080i or 720P, maybe?

-KP


----------



## jlww68 (Jul 31, 2012)

Same issue. Got it at Best Buy doing exchange today. Have to order it takes about a week. Tivo ran diagnostic on it somehow, came up with bad hdmi port. Have Oppo 203, Denon 4500 no issues with my plasma.Ran the Bolt 2 years no problems.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Wonderful...

-KP


----------

